# Selfish Desires (BBW(mult), WG, stuffing, feederism)



## Cylon_bob (Apr 22, 2015)

*Disclaimer* I've posted the first two parts of this story already on this board under the names of the chapters. This is the compilation of the whole thing, and further updates will be made to this

*Selfish Desires*
pt. 1: Sophie's Intrusion​


I came home last night to my ex-girlfriend Sophie laying out on the old leather recliner in the apartment, bottle of whiskey in one hand and a family-sized bag of Doritos in the other, both almost empty. 

She shifted her weight the second I opened the door, grunting at the effort, "_Mmph_! There you fuckin' are!" She licked the yellow dust from her fingers, plunging her hand in for the last remaining chips, "Hope you don' mind, I _mmph_... I helped myself to a couple snacks out your kitchen!" 

For a second, I stared, unable to think straight, or say anything. Sophie was as beautiful as ever, with her dark, caramel skin, and thick, luxurious black hair, falling down around her round, chubby face. Her stomach was bloated, bigger than I'd ever seen it, a meaty curtain of flab pouring out over thick, gelatinous thighs.

She was dressed to emphasize her gain, her low-cut shirt stopping short an inch above her bellybutton, streaks of Doritos dust on the exposed expanse of her potbelly, her breasts huge and unsupported, hanging off to the sides of her overfed stomach, dark nipples showing through the thin, white fabric. She smiled when she caught me staring, and drained the last of the Jack with a low chuckle, tossing the bottle onto a pile of empty packets of junk food with a cocky, drunken grin. 

"Y-Yes, I very _much_ mind!" I stuttered, "Sophie, we're over! We've _been_ over for six fucking months! How the fuck did you even get in here?" 

She shoved a handful of chips into her mouth, spraying crumbs as she spoke, "I copied the key ages ago, thought I'd jus' drop in, 's all! Got nice and fat for ya!" She puffed out her lower lip and leaned forward, giving me a good look at the depths of her cleavage, trying to entice me, "So does this mean 'm not welcome here 'nymore?" She asked, reclining again and picking the larger chunks of chips off her chest, fat fingers digging between the twin globes of her huge, golden-brown breasts, fixing her eyes on me and lifting the left one up to lick away some of the dust. She was sloppy, super-sized, and unashamed; she knew exactly what she was doing to me. 

"Yes! I mean No, you're very much not welco" I cut myself off mid-sentence, acting instead of talking, moving to pull my massive, motionless ex from the chair, grabbing hold of her meaty upper arms and pulling, "You've got to god, you're heavy _Fuck!_ Just... get... the fuck... out of here... right... now!" 

I lost my grip, throwing me back on my ass, amusing her. She giggled, "Aww, what's th' matter, skinny guy, can't handle this much woman? 'N here I thought you _liked _the larger ladies!" Her eyes drifted, and she grinned. 

I almost said something, but then I realized where she was looking. I cursed myself for wearing running shorts, trying, and failing, to hide my erection as she giggled, "Oh, lookit that now, looks like Sammy-boy likes me!" 

I flushed red and tried again to get rid of her. I grabbed her, this time holding tight to her butter-soft, over-developed love handles and pulling as hard as I could, ignoring Sophie as she yelped in pain. I forced her to stand, turning to push her out the room, and that's when Nina opened the door. 

I froze, panicked, and Sophie knew that look. She moved fast, taking advantage of my distraction to grab me at the waist, forcing her tongue down my throat and her hand down my pants, moaning in excitement and pushing me back onto the chair, landing on top of me with all of her weight, knocking the breath out of me. I couldn't move, I couldn't push her off, I felt like I was suffocating, Sophie was so heavy, but Nina saved me, grabbing my ex and pulling her off with an angry energy I'd never seen from her.

"Who the fuck are you!?" She demanded, throwing Sophie down with a deep, heavy-sounding thud. 

"Oh, sweetheart," Sophie said, "Now I'm what you call a booty call!" She held her hand out as if to shake hands, a sweet, intoxicated smile on her face, "Sammy's ex, and you are?" 

"Nothing happened!" I threw in, my voice cracking in panic as I realized I couldn't prove she was lying. 

Nina never even turned her head. She pointed my direction, her tone frigid as she ordered me, "Sit there and shut up. I'll get to you in a little while." 

She glared at Sophie, jaw clenched in rage, "You're Sophie, right? Sam fucked you tonight?"

There was a second of quiet where I was terrified, imagining the worst case scenario, and then she spoke, "Oh, well, let's jus' say, your man ain't changed a bit since we broke up! More into me than ever, I'd say, but that, I already expected!"

Nina turned to me and I froze, terrified as she stepped towards me and Sophie sat up, scooting her back against the wall to watch the show. "Is this true?" Nina asked, looking at me, angry and afraid.

"She was here when I got home. I told her to leave and she wouldn't, so I was trying to make her, and that's where you came in."

There was a second of quiet, and I didn't know that she believed me. I'd never lied to her before, she had no reason not to, but this sort of thing, she could have a history, I don't know, but Sophie broke in, "Doesn' change what I said! Look 'n see for yourself, the man's cock is at high mast 'n nothin' even happened!"

Nina turned away from me, but not without a quick affirming nod, and I relaxed some as she stepped towards Sophie, her voice strict, firm, "You should go."

Sophie threw her hands up, "But 'm drunk as fuck! You're just gonna what, throw me out 'n let some stranger rape me on my way home?"

Nina grunted, exasperated. She didn't say anything for a second, thinking, then relented, "Okay, you can stay until you sober up, but if you move on Sam, I will fucking _cut_ you."

Sophie laughed, "Sure thing, white girl, just gimme a phone so I can order some pizza, I am positively _starvin'_!"

Nina rolled her eyes, but handed Sophie her cell phone, pulling me off to the side, hissing at me, "We need to talk." 

We didn't go far, just to the other side of the room, keeping our voices hushed. She asked first, "You dated _that_?" 

I looked to the side, "Yeah." 

"She's fucking _huge_!" 

I shrugged, I sure as shit couldn't deny that, "Well, she was a lot skinnier when we first started dating..." 

From across the room, Sophie yelled, "You guys realize I can hear you jus' fine, right? Sammy, jus' tell her the truth and get it fuckin' over with already!" 

Nina looked to me, "What's she talking about, Sam?" 

I sighed, I hadn't prepared for this conversation yet, "Okay, so don't don't freak out when I tell you this, but" 

Sophie interrupted me, "Sammy-boy's a fatty-fuckin' chubby chaser!"

At the same moment, both Nina and I shouted at Sophie to shut her mouth, and she did, long enough for me to confirm, "It's just... It's just this thing I have, okay? I'm just more attracted to heavier girls in general, I don't know why, it's just..." 

I knew what Nina was thinking, I could see her eyes flickering back and forth, moving between Sophie's buxom, but blubbery body and her own flat stomach and narrow waist. I kept blabbering, "It's not... It's not that big a deal, I just happen to like bigger, softer bodies on women, I wasn't... I wasn't going to say anything because you're smoking hot like you are, but it's just"

Nina held up her hand, silencing me, but not saying anything to fill the silence, walking, as if in a trance, over to the nearest chair and collapsing into it, lost in thought. Her next question was to Sophie, "So... Sophie. You used to be skinny, then you gained all this weight for Sam, is that what you're saying?" 

"Yeah, 'cept for the first twenty and the last seventy, eighty pounds, basically." 

"Why?" 

Sophie grinned, "Uh, have ya _fucked_ your boyfriend yet? Add cheesecake to that, put him on top doin' all the work, and that, skinny bitch, is what you call heaven!"

Nina stood back up and left the room, "I need a beer." 

Sophie called after her, "Careful, sister, beer makes you fat!" She burst out laughing, and the doorbell rang, "Pizza!" 

She didn't move to answer the door, but she pouted in my direction, giving her cleavage a shimmy in my direction. I rolled my eyes, but answered the door. 

She reached down her shirt, pulling out her wallet and tossing it to me. It was warm, and a little damp with sweat, but it had the money to pay the guy for the ridiculous amount of pizza she'd ordered.

Nina walked back into the room with a twelve pack of Sam Adams, almost dropping the box when she saw the stack of boxes in my arms. "What the actual hell?" She asked, "_Six_ pizzas?"

Sophie opened her arms, "Hey, I thought 'cause y'all were lettin' me stay here I should give y'all some too!"

"That's still two whole pizzas for each of us! What the fuck is wrong with you?" 

Sophie shrugged, smirking, "Well, I'm drunk for one. And I'm fat as fuck, too, so I dunno, I figure between those two, 'm basically makin' sense here. You gonna join me in the drunk eatin' or what, 'cause I see it, you're about 12 beers 'n probably two hundred pounds behind my sexy, sexy self!"

Nina rolled her eyes, but disdain didn't stop her from opening the box and chugging the first four beers, one after another while Sophie cheered, then sitting down next to my ex and claiming for herself a supreme. I watched as she gorged herself, trading bites of pizza with long gulps of alcohol, eating and drinking without ceasing until her belly was popping out above her, overfull and proud, straining the buttons on her slacks to the max. She burped, tossing the empty box to the side and cracking open another beer.

I tried to warn her, "Nina, don't you think, uh, maybe you should slow down a little?" 

She looked at me, hiccuped, and groaned, her words slurring, "Why should I, though? It's obvious she's telling the truth! What, you're saying you don't _want_ to me to be sexy for you?"

She drained the last of the bottle and opened another without hesitating, giggling and staring at my crotch, "Oh yeah, you are _loving_ this!"

"I mean, yeah, but I wasn't... I didn't... And Sophie's here, and, and"

"He's so cute when he's startled!" Sophie said, laughing, and Nina giggled with her, opening another bottle and grabbing another piece of pizza. 

"Wanna make him _really_ freak out?" Nina asked with a familiar grin, and I got a sinking feeling I knew where this was going, and at the same time, for the same reason, a rush of excitement. 

"Ha, duh, of co"

Sophie was cut off mid-sentence by Nina. First, she shoved the last bites of pizza down Sophie's throat, then she moved on, kissing her, groping my ex-girlfriend, shifting her bulging stomach as she wrapped her thin legs around my ex's bulging torso, thin calves sinking into fat sides as she squeezed her muscular legs tight around Sophie's blubbery body. She kept going, getting handsy, both girls moaning with pleasure as she caressed Sophie's massive breasts. Shooting a wink in my direction, Nina pulled Sophie's shirt off, exposing all of her upper body, in all of its doughy, beautifully proportioned corpulence.

Smirking, she squeezed Sophie's soft, squishy stomach, fingering the flabby folds and giggling at the jiggling, moving down, beneath the belly, lifting the curtain of blubber to reveal the pink fabric shorts Sophie wore, letting it drop and wobble. She went for another kiss, sinking her slender frame into the fatness of Sophie's torso, and dipping her thin fingers inside the waistband, pulling the straps of Sophie's black, lacy thong out, letting them dig deep into my ex's supple hips as she moved on, her hands coming to the front of Sophie's body, fingers inching down the front of 

"Okay, that's enough!" I said, interrupting the scene before it went full porno, dragging my drunk, horny girlfriend away, against her will, from the enticing body of my super-sized ex.

"Aww, c'mon, Sammy," she argued, "how about... How about we work together, tag-team her, there's enough woman there for both of us!"

"Don't underestimate me, skinny bitch, I'm enough woman for a whole college football team!"

"I don't doubt it, Soph, that's why I _dumped_ you. Look, Nina, I just don't think it's a good"

"R'you seriously turning down a, _hic_, turning down a three-way?"

"With my current girlfriend and my ex, both of you drunk... Yeah, I gotta say no."

Nina jerked her head, whipping her short brown hair, brushing my face as she gave me bedroom eyes, her voice turning sultry, "I'll suck your cock..." 

"After the threesome? Sorry, babe, I think we'd both be pretty exhausted at that point. Come on, we gotta get you to bed." 

We moved slow on our way to the bedroom, careful not to jostle Nina's pizza-stuffed tummy, and I gave thanks she's a co-operative drunk. 

We slept, but not well. I was up late, laying in bed, my body pressed close to Nina's, but all I could think about was Sophie in the next room, doing god knows what. I couldn't check on her without waking Nina, so my mind ran wild, collapsing from exhaustion somewhere around two AM. 

Nina woke first, jerking to life at 9:00, the sudden motion jarring me to consciousness. I didn't say anything, but I knew from the way she moved. Nina was hungover, lightweight that she is, stumbling out of bed, squinting to block the light from the bedside lamp as she dressed herself, grimacing as she rubbed her still bulging stomach, pinching at her sides as if to see where the fat would settle. She went to leave the room, but stopped by the door, mouthing a question, "Is she still out there?" 

I shrugged, and she creaked the door open, peering to see if Sophie had gone, not relaxing until we saw she'd left sometime that morning, leaving behind a stack of three pizzas and a note. 

I walked over and picked it up, reading to myself.

_Sammy and... whatever your name is, Sammy's girlfriend, 
Y'all are still asleep, so I'm letting myself out. Sorry about that whole thing last night, I was drunk and horny, and I didn't really think about what I was doing. Whole thing was a mistake. 
Girlfriend chick, sorry I didn't catch your name, but whatever, the pizza's for you. I can promise you, save it for tonight in the bedroom, you'll have a good time. 
I'm leaving the key in the box with the pizza, so this doesn't happen again. 
Sophie_ 

I looked to Nina, to tell her what I'd read, but she didn't seem to care. She was in a different world, staring at the pizzas, her face twisted up in thought. "Nina? You okay?" 

She shook herself from her reverie, "Huh? Oh... Yeah, I was just... thinking about last night..." She looked down at herself, and put her hand on the tiny, distended dome of her tummy, "You really like this kind of thing?" 

I shut my eyes, not looking makes admitting easier, "You don't have to get fat if you don't want to, you're hot already, but..." 

"But if I put on twenty pounds, you'd be thrilled." She finished. I opened my eyes to see her glancing at the clock, introspective, "I was supposed to meet with Jean in half an hour to go jogging..." 

She shrugged, opening a box of pizza and grabbing a cold slice, walking over to the couch with her prize a second later, "Eh, I can just tell her I was busy." 

I swallowed hard, "Wait, so you're gonna do this? You're gonna gain weight just for me?" 

She bit into the slice, talking with her mouth full, "God, no!" She swallowed, "I'm just thinking, everything considered, maybe I can take it easy on the diet and exercise crap from here out." 

I smiled. 

Sophie said the same exact thing once.


----------



## Cylon_bob (Apr 22, 2015)

pt. 2: Nina's Night Out​
 
I started doubting my relationship with Sam after about eight months and seventy pounds, when he suggested, for the tenth day in a row, that we order pizza and stay in for the night. 

I didn't argue, plans like that always get Sam feeling frisky, and that boy's got exactly one thing going for him, but I didn't sleep well that night.

Sam passed out early, leaving me, awake and uncomfortable, with a bulging, aching belly and a rapidly-emptying bottle of Tums in the cupboard across the room. I grunted, fighting against my growing gut to sit up, waddling over, trying not to jostle my overfull belly while I got the bottle from the cabinet, and that's when I had an idea. 

On my way back to bed, I grabbed Sam's phone from the dresser, and my own, looking through his contacts list and moving a number from his to mine, falling back into bed a second later, resting, sleeping. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


I still felt full the next morning, but I didn't complain when Sam brought me a huge plate of pancakes and a bottle of syrup. I choked them down, even drank a sip of syrup straight from the bottle, all for Sam's benefit. Man likes me looking twelve and a half months pregnant, and I like pancakes, so I indulged him. 

I don't so much like the half hour of overstuffed immobility that came after, but I've gotten used to that. 

I grabbed the corner of the table for balance when I stood up, waddling back to the bedroom to grab my phone and typing out a text message, _'Sophie? This is Nina, Sam's girlfriend? I was wondering if I could meet up with you this afternoon? What are you doing for lunch?'_

I hesitated, doubting if she'd even answer, but I needed to talk to someone about Sam. Someone who knew something about this. I pressed send, and flopped down on the bed, my stomach aching from an overabundance of breakfast, resting my phone on the huge globe of my gut and dozing off.

*< i>BZZZZZZZ[/i]*

Sophie's answer came sooner than expected. I opened the message, _'Uh, sure, I guess. I'll be at the Zoe's Kitchen at Roosevelt Rowe around 12:30, see you there?'_

I looked at the clock, 7:30. Five hours to figure out what to say, five hours to digest this brick in my belly before lunch.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


I'd never been to Zoe's before, but I knew about it. I'd asked, but Sam never wanted to go, always said it was a healthy place, for skinny bitches with eating disorders, and I just deferred to him. 

I scanned the room, looking for a gorgeous, ethnically-ambiguous woman with an ass wider than a bus, tits like volleyballs, and probably wearing a belly shirt to show off her fat rolls, looking for Sophie as I remembered her from the one time we met. I didn't see her, and my hopes collapsed in on themselves. Don't know what I was expecting, asking my boyfriend's ex-girlfriend to lunch.

I walked to the counter with my eyes set on the menu, ready to swallow my feelings, "Yeah, could I get the Greek Chicken Marinara and the steak kabobs? Full meals on both?"

Silence for a second. I looked at the woman taking my order, blinking, "Girlfriend chick?" she asked, "Nina? Dang, I literally did not recognize you for a second there! Here, take the number, I'm about to be on lunch break, just find a seat!"

I had to take a second to reconcile the woman in front of me with what I remembered of her, but took what she handed me, paid what she asked, and sat at a table to think about it.

I didn't have long, maybe three minutes before Sophie came from behind the counter balancing four plates on a tray, walking my direction with a sensual sway to her wide, fleshy hips, leaning down more than she needed, giving me a flash of cleavage as she gave my my food and slid onto the seat across from me, "So, girlfriend chick, looks like you stuck with Sam, then?" she asked with a cocky grin.

"Y-yeah..." 

"How fat's he made you?"

I looked off to the side, "I don't... I can't really tell anymore?"

Sophie chuckled, "Oh yeah, know that feeling. Damn scales, it's like they think chicks like us don't care about our weight!"

"Ha, yeah... You look... You look good."

Sophie rolled her eyes, "Whatever. So I'm down about a hundred pounds, who even cares? I'm down to a fuckin' DD again." She leaned in closer, whispering, "I haven't been a fucking DD since _college_!"

I bit my tongue, glancing down at my own, modest chest, up to a D cup about ten pounds ago, and I felt the blood rushing to my face. Her eyes got big as she realized what she'd said, "Oh, god, I'm sorry, I didn't mean- it's just- for _me_ it's, uh-"

I snorted, "Hey," I said, "relax, I get what you mean, it's just... It's a bit of a sensitive subject for me." I grabbed the side of my gut, getting a handful of my flab and shaking it, "All the food just goes straight to _this_ fucking thing, and you're over there, skinny-ish waistline, bigger tits, complaining about only being _one_ cup size bigger, up top, it's like..." I took a deep breath and gave my best cocky smile, "It's like, stop fuckin' complaining, you big titty bitch, you got it good!"

Sophie laughed at that, "Okay, I see how it is, white girl! Well, even with all that tummy, you're still probably at _least_ eighty pounds skinnier than me, so you keep talkin' shit, you're gonna get sat on, just wait and see!"

"Speaking of," I said, smirking, feeling brave, taking a risk, "what are you doing tonight? Wanna get a drink? I gotta talk to someone about this stuff with Sam."

She pulled back, looking surprised, but not repulsed, looking me over with an interested glint in her eye, "Meet me here, I get off at five. I know a place."
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


The first wave of second thoughts hit just as soon as I took a seat outside Zoe's, slowly easing my fat ass into the wire seat, afraid my dress would rip apart at the seams. Finally settled, I sighed, relieved, and checked my phone for the time. 

There was a message from Sam. I ignored it, turned my phone off.

"Shit, white girl!" Sophie said when she saw me, laughing, "Getting all dressed up like this is some kind of date, I gotta wonder what your intentions are with this whole thing!"

"I just... I felt like-"

"Save it. We can talk when we're drunk, now come on, my car's over here."
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


A short drive and a few failed attempts to start a conversation later, Sopie was pulling me by the arm down the road, pointing, "That there's my apartment building, and _this_ glorious little circle of perfection and beauty..." she opened the door, "is Penny's Pub!"

The dim room was beautiful and moody, with its dark wood-paneling and black marble tabletops, but almost empty except for the curvy brunette behind the bar waving at us. Sophie waved back, "Hey, Rachel, my girl and me are gonna be over here in the booth. Bring us out a couple glasses of your strongest bourbon, ASAP, snap snap, sister, we're waiting!"

Rachel laughed, "_Or_ you could waddle your fat ass up to the counter and get it yourself, you fat, lazy hoebag!" She rolled her eyes at us, fixing the drinks as we settled into our seats.

Sophie leaned over the table, "Don't worry, she'll bring 'em out to us. She talks tough, but it's all an act, she's a cool chick once you move past the uh, the smell, and all the deep, horrible emotional scarring that makes her act like a real _bit_- Oh, _hey_, Rach, I totally didn't see you there!" She grinned, "I totally didn't notice you, yes, thanks, these are our drinks!"

Rachel chuckled, "Talk about me all you want, just make sure you tip me as well as those customers you have dropping by your place every night tip _you_, and we'll be fine!"

"Aww, can't I pay you in sexual favors?"

"Not after what happened last time, you blimp-ass bitch, do you _realize_ how long it takes to recover from a broken rib?"

Sophie laughed, and looked back to me, and by this time, I was already halfway through _her_ glass, gulping it down. "Damn!" she said, "You ain't wasting time with this, are you!" she turned back to the bar, "Hey, Rachel, just... Just bring the whole bottle over here, yeah? We'll pay you for that. Okay, Nina, what's the matter?"

"What do you mean? N-nothing's the matter, I'm fine, totally, totally fine!"

"Let's look at everything that's happened. I sneak into your place drunk, out Sam as a dude who likes fat chicks. Then you get drunk, get _all_ up on top of me and try to convince Sam to go for a three-some. A couple months later, you've gained I don't even know how much weight, so you get my number and ask me to go for drinks. With me so far?" she paused, and I nodded, "You get all get dressed up, do your make-up, put some fuckin' high heels on, and now, you're clearly drinking to get fucked up as fast as you possibly can. There is something going on. Is it the weight thing? Something... else?"

I sighed, "What's it like? Being as big as you were when I met you?"

"Pre, or post-Sam?"

"Either? Both?" Rachel came by now, leaving the bottle, and I poured myself a glass, "I mean, just b'cause I'm wonderin' now, like, I'm not actually _trying_ to gain, but-"

"But it's happening anyway." I nodded, and she kept going, "You stopped exercising because he didn't like it, then you started getting huge, and you're wondering if you should start again." She paused, looking expectant, waiting for me to nod, "Well, it's all coming down to where you see this headed, with Sam."

"W-what d'you mean?" I asked, my words slurring.

She sighed, "When you're with Sam, being fat is about the best thing imaginable. That tiny little man will feed you, care for you, and at night, he's gonna fuck you so good your eyes roll in the back of your head. When it's over, _if_ it's over..." Sophie sighed, frowning, "You figure out that most guys are turned off by a woman who can't fit through a turnstile without getting stuck." She gestured at her body below the breasts, "_This_," she said, jiggling her belly, "is not sexy."

I tossed back another glass of whiskey, "That's about what I thought..." I said, pouring myself another, "If it makes you feel any better..." I muttered, pausing to gulp down another, speaking fast, in one long breath, "_I_ think you're hot..."

I flushed red, but Sophie looked confused, "Say that again," she instructed, arching her dramatic eyebrows, "slower, and at a volume I can actually hear."

"I think..." I slurred, "I think you're _smokin'_ fuckin' hot, like... goddamn!" I paused, then kept babbling, "In like- In a thick girl kinda way, I mean, y'know- I can totally, hundred percent, see the appeal in..."

Chuckling, Sophie stopped me there, "Okay, white girl, you're being cut off now! Ha, chill out, it's not news to me that you like the chunky ladies!"

I blushed, embarassed and sinking back into my seat, looking up across the table at Sophie through my eyelashes, "Do... D'you wanna... get out of here?"
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


As Sophie fumbled with her keys outside her place, I was babbling again, "I's like, Sam's just so friggin'... He's _boring_, y'know, like, no I do _not_ wanna jus' order another fuckin' pizza, just take me out somewhere, n' for the love of _fuck_, take me out somewhere other than a fuckin' chinese buffet!"

Finally she managed to get the right key, opening the door, "Right?" she said, "Fuckin' Taste of China, yeah? Same place, every time?"

"Yeah!"

"And _that's_ why I learned to cook, 'cause otherwise, it was just the same thing, over n' over!"

I grabbed her by the shoulder, turning her around in the doorway, "_You can cook_?!"

"Ha, I take it you're hungry!" she laughed, "I can't cook anything fancy, but-"

I shook her, yelling, "Make me a grilled cheese! Like, lots of them, make me a fuckin' loaf of grilled cheese!"
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Half an hour, one loaf of bread, and four pounds of cheese, the two of us were on the floor of Sophie's apartment with our backs arched to give some relief, resting against the wall and gulping down beer, hoping the drunkenness would distract from the throbbing, groaning pain in our bulging bellies.

"Are you full _now_, skinny bitch? 'Cause you fuckin' ate all of it!"

Groaning, I moved myself closer to her warm, soft self, pressing our bodies together, and laughing as I reached out to massage Sophie's globular stomach, digging my hand into the flabby layers and smiling, "Yeah, right, 'cause this 's all just normal flabby fattiness right here, you _totally_ didn't eat half the sandwiches yourself!"

"That is exac'ly fuckin' accurate, tiny tits, I got probably like, maybe a fuckin' third of them 'fore you polished the rest off! An' you still haven't answered my question!"

I took a long gulp, "Am I full? Ha, does it matter even, my dress-" I looked down at the poor thing. It only fit me earlier after forty-five minute's struggle, and now, "fuckin' thing's gonna rip to fuckin' shreds as soon as I try an' sit up!" I snorted, arching my back more to make my belly stick out even further, stitches popping in protest, "Hey Soph, tell me, an' be brutally hones' with me..." I grinned, "Does this... This dress make me look fat?" I laughed, "I sure _feel_ fat, I'd bet you, 'm almost 's fat as _you_!"

Sophie laughed, "First off, yes, it fucking does, you look like a fuckin' hippo in a tube sock, and secondly, no, skinny bitch, you've got a long-ass ways to go 'fore you're as fat, an/or sexy as me!"

I returned to playing with her belly, digging my hand deeper into the layers of lard until I found the solid center, pinching her rolls, jiggling the surface, exploring Sophie's body, taking her moans as reason to keep going. 

I paused, reaching behind my back and unzipping my dress without hope of ever fitting into it again, freeing my body from its prison, pulling it over my head and throwing it across the room, licking my lips as I leaned in, whispering into Sophie's ear, "How do I look now?" 

Her kiss was answer enough, the way she pulled me closer, both of us groaning with pain and pleasure, massaging my aching belly, working her hands lower, lower, running her fingers lightly against my inner thighs, slipping inside me...
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


My dress didn't fit the next morning, not by a long shot.

"I got something, somewhere that'll fit you," Sophie offered, "Sweatpants or something. Your stomach's the problem, though, everything I own is all about showing off my hourglass." She gestured to her waist, slender compared to the outrageous curves of her upper and lower body, and eyeing my flabby paunch.

"Just... something stretchy, that's all I need. You still got those pink shorts you had that one night?"

"Sure."

Just before I left, I asked, on an impulse, stuttering, "Last night..." I said, "With you... would you... Do you wanna..."

Sophie smiled, "That good? Oh, you know what, I think I've got a few open nights on my schedule. We'll make this work, one way or another!"

I smiled as I left, but then I remembered Sam.

That brought me back down to earth fast.

I had to sit down for a second to come to terms with what had happened, try to decide how to move forward.

I decided he didn't need to know about this, but I stopped at Dunkin' Donuts on the way to our apartment, picked up a box of assorted. 

Maybe if I put on a show, I thought, he'll forget to ask where I've been.

Maybe _I'll_ forget where I've been.

Sugar rush will help, definitely, feelings taste better when there's a chocolate coating involved. 

I went in for one box, 12 donuts, but I walked out with two, half a dozen each.

Only one made it back to the apartment.


----------



## Cylon_bob (Apr 22, 2015)

Pt. 3: Sam Discovers​
Nina didn't come home one night. 

The next morning, as I sat down to eat breakfast, she walked through the door looking a mess, belly bulging further than usual, powdered sugar around her mouth, her hair tangled, and holding on to the tattered remains of the red dress I bought her about twenty pounds ago.

"What happened last night?" I asked, hoping not to seem pushy, "No call, no text, I was seriously worried!"

She blushed, "Oh! Sorry, I went out with a bunch of girls from work, and we went to a movie, so I had to turn my phone off. Then we got a little drunk, so none of us could drive back." She walked towards me with an angelic smile, "I made sure we ordered some pizza, got some ice cream, and I may have..." she pulled me closer, pressing her bulging belly against my chest, groaning at the sudden pressure, "_Woomph_, I think I ate just a little too much, baby; you shoulda seen me, I just about busted out of this dress. Had to get some other clothes from the fat girl shop before I could come home..."

My breathing sped up as she ran her hands along my body, pressing her breasts into my face. I nodded, tried to stay focused on the issue, "Well, I mean- you had me- had me worried for a minute there..."

She purred, "I'm a big girl, Sam, a big, big, _big_ girl, these days! I can take care of myself."

I glanced at the clock, 7:12, "You know what would really make me feel better?"

She bit her lip, pulling on the neckline of her tank top with one hand and grabbing a jelly-filled with the other, teasing me, "Oh, do I..."

I reached out, wrapping my hand around her meaty waist, sinking my hands into the flab as I pulled her in closer, "Yeah..."

She giggled, twisting away, breaking contact, "Too bad I don't have time! Keep it in your pants there, Sammy-boy, I gotta get showered up and get ready for work!" She walked away, turning just before she left the room, throwing me a wink and shoving the donut, whole, into her mouth, chewing for a second and talking with her mouth full, "Maybe if you do something extra-nice, we'll get to have fun after work!"

I sighed, disappointed, but excited. 

Love a woman who takes charge.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


She went out again that Friday night, came back Saturday afternoon stuffed to the gills and horny as hell, then again on the next Wednesday, she would just go out without an explanation, coming in the next morning, sometimes early enough for a quickie, always early enough to tease me and set me up for a good time that night, but she never told me anything more than that, even when I asked.

It was her work friends, she kept saying. A bunch of heavy-drinking fat chicks, I assumed, since she always came home visibly fatter than before, with some degree of a hangover. She wouldn't tell me more than that, but I kept trying, asking her for basic stuff, like names, what they did at work, anything, but she always changed the subject, usually by getting me hot and bothered, which wasn't too difficult, with the way her gaining picked up. Nina was outgrowing her plus sizes at a speed I wouldn't have imagined possible, and I've fattened up more than a dozen women at this point in my life. I wanted at the very least, to thank these mysterous work friends, but she wouldn't budge on talking about them.

All the frustration led me to this, wearing a trenchcoat and Raybans and driving a cheap rental sedan a safe distance behind her where she walked, following her to get more information.

I knew the roads well enough, but that wasn't reassuring. 

Nina stopped at a bar, the one across from Sophie's old apartment, and met with a girl. Just the one, and a very attractive one by my standards, judging by the size and shape of her over-sized hourglass physique. Her body was the only way I could judge her just then, I couldn't see her face, but when I pulled to the side and rolled down the window, I heard a familiar voice that I couldn't place, "Nina! Baby girl, you ready to go?" 
"Sure thing, yeah, just let me text Sam, set his mind at rest." 

My whole body went tight, and I moved fast, fumbling around in my pockets, trying to find my phone, silence it before it went off. Nina's signature ringtone would me away. I almost dropped the phone in the process, but I grabbed it before it hit the floor, pressing buttons in a lind panic, only relaxing when it vibrated in my hands. I sighed, relieved, and looked at the phone, clicking away without reading the text. It wasn't true, whatever it was. I started the car up, glaring at the girls as I followed. I didn't want to, it only made me hurt more, the way Nina and the strange girl held hands, laughing at nothing, all but skipping down the sidewalk, but I couldn't look away. 

I followed them to a theater, bought tickets to the same movie, slipping into the back row and crouching down to avoid detection. They didn't see much of the movie, they were too busy with each other. I locked my eyes on the screen, I couldn't watch, it felt wrong, I shouldn't be seeing this, so I did my best to not, staring at the images and struggling to block out the sounds of my girlfriend making out with another woman, trying to ignore their pleasured moaning and lose myself in the explosions on the screen. I kept listening for Nina to say a name, some part of me felt like if I just knew who she was, it would make it easier, but she never did. 

I should have left it there, I shouldn't have followed her after the movie, but I did, trying to place what was so familiar about this stranger, slinking into the pub a few minutes after she and her 'work friend' did, sitting in a nearby booth, just within earshot.

"Come on, Nina, baby girl, do we really gotta keep doing it like this? Can't you just fuck me when you're sober, just... one time?" the girl with the familiar voice asked. I could see her now, and I felt like I knew her, but I couldn't place her.

"Look, I'm sorry," Nina said, "I'm just... I don't know, it's weird." 

The other girl grinned, and slipped out of her side of the booth, squeezing herself into Nina's, cramming herself into a space not nearly big enough, pushing Nina into the wall and still not fitting, reaching around Nina's flabby waist, grabbing ahold of her lowest roll to keep herself on the bench, "Come on, it's not _that_ weird, is it?" 

Nina pushed her away, and the strange woman nearly fell to the floor, catching herself at the last second, grabbing the table and squealing in surprise. "Yeah," Nina said, "It's exactly that weird! Think about if for a second, I'm dating Sam and I'm _fucking_ his ex-girlfriend, that's fucking insane, and yes,I'm sorry, but I have to be completely shitfaced to go through with it, it's just how it is, okay?"

I gasped, my eyes going wide behind my sunglasses as I looked at the other woman again, at Sophie, and how she'd changed since last I'd seen her, how much weight she'd lost, she was about the same size as Nina now. Her forehead was wrinkled and her voice was hesitant, "What if... What if you broke up with Sam? What about that?"

"Look, Sophie, I don't know, okay? Would we stay together? Probably, I don't know, I mean, there would be a lot of crap to go through, and it would be confusing, and fucking come on already, drink!"

Almost to herself, Sophie muttered, "Can't believe I'm saying this right now, but Nina, you should start working on that, 'cause Sam's right there." she said, pointing at me, "Come on, man, could you _be_ anymore teen drama with the fucking coat and glasses bullshit?"

I sighed and took off the glasses, "Nina?"

Nina looked frozen, eyes wide in terror, and I don't know how long we'd have stayed like that, too afraid to move, let alone speak, if it weren't for Sophie's blunt, unflinching honesty, "Okay, Sammy, so here's the thing. I don't know what you heard exactly, but for the past couple months, we've been fucking, once, twice a week. Nina's got this complicated, conflicted headspace thing and she doesn't-"

Nina grabbed Sophie by the arm, cutting her short, "I think... Sam, I think... I think we're done. I'm sorry, but... You've been following us all night, and you've just been sitting there?" She stopped, just to breathe, "You're too complacent, Sam, you just sit and watch and let other people do stuff, I can't keep this up anymore. You... You should... You should probably go..."
I left, feeling worthless and betrayed, looking back only once, just long enough to see Nina sobbing into Sophie's shoulder.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


I came back to that bar, to Penny's Pub, a lot after that. I don't know why, the alcohol was a big part of it, but I was drinking at home, too, from the minute work finished until I fell asleep. There was a masochistic side to me choosing this specific bar, I know that much, the streetside window gave me a perfect view of Sophie and Nina coming home from work, meeting, going inside. Sometimes they'd come in for a drink, but never for long, and less and less, the longer I kept drinking there.

Basically, I handled the break-up in the worst possible way, and it all came to a head one night, just before closing. Sophie and Nina walked into the club, and I glared at them from my barstool until they left, snorting victoriously and ordering another Guinness.

The girl behind the counter, Rachel, got me my beer, but shook her head as she passed it to me, "Dude, you have _got_ to get your shit together."

"Huh?"

"Your name's Sam, right?" I nodded, "Thought so. Get your shit together, Sam."

She poured a double of bourbon into a glass without my asking, but I just stared at her, slurring, "Wha'? N' who the fuck're _you_?"

She drank down the whiskey with one gulp, "Me? I'm a hypocrite. Only on the weekends, though." she smirked, "You, though, I know you." she chuckled, "I'm the woman your ex-girlfriends have been complaining to, for about a year and half at this point. I'm Rachel." she waggled her fingers, her voice turning mystical, "I know all of your dirty, little secrets, Sam!"

I drained the last from the bottle, "What're you trying to say, here?"

"Oh, nothing." she answered, "Just letting you know where you stand." She poured herself another glass.

"Should you really be drinking when you're working?"

She shrugged, "Nah, but you see, last call was officially two minutes ago, so, totally fine, off the clock, I'll pay the register with your tip!"

I grunted, "So's that mean I should be goin', then? Last call?"

Rachel pursed her lips, looking me over, hunger in her eyes, "Nah, you can stay for a little longer. You're cute enough."

She came out from behind the bar, and I got my first good look at her full, voluptuous body, appreciate her wide hips, luscious bottom and the definte pooch of pudge pouring over the waistband of her black slacks, "You're, uh, you're pretty cute, yourself!" I slurred, grinning, "What would you say to a date, sometime? C'mon, go out with me?"

She laughed, "Remember how I know your secret? I'm fat enough as it is! I'm too chubby now, if I go with you, I'm gonna get huge!"

"Nope, that is not a thing, it does not exist! You're fucking sexy as hell right now, and you'd be even hotter if you gained a few pounds, 's all I'm saying!" 

Rachel snorted, smirking, "Tell you what." she said, passing me a napkin and a pen, "Write down your number. Next time I'm feeling fat and horny, I might actually give you a call. Only heard good things about you in the bedroom department. Science says I should conduct my own studies, so we'll see."

I scribbled my number down, passing it back with a drunken grin, "Damn straight you'll see, i's all true, every word of it!"

Rachel just smiled, "Like I said, we'll see. Right now, we're gonna call you a cab."


----------



## Tad (Apr 22, 2015)

I deleted the solo chapters to clean things up.

And btw, I'm enjoying the conflicted and confused characters in this one. I mean, I hope they sort themselves out in some vaguely happy way, but there are some interesting conflicts they are going through, with realistically screwed up responses to them.


----------



## Cylon_bob (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, I wasn't sure who to talk to about that.


----------

